# Audio mix down for Finale?



## Morodiene (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm running Finale 2014 in a Mac. I can export a MIDI file and a pdf of the score, but is there any way to do an audio mix down of the Finale playback? Obviously, it's not a great sound, but I just was thinking something quick and dirty to get the general sound shared with someone else.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 25, 2015)

File > Export > Audio File.


----------



## Morodiene (Dec 25, 2015)

Hmm, I did that and got an aiff file with no data on it, so I assumed that was to export audio files that you had in that particular project. Am I missing something?


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 25, 2015)

Not sure, my friend, I've done it that way a thousand times. Can you find the sound file after you saved it?


----------



## Morodiene (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes, it's 4 kb :(


----------



## Morodiene (Dec 25, 2015)

Rodney Money said:


> Not sure, my friend, I've done it that way a thousand times. Can you find the sound file after you saved it?


OK, I tried it again and then I saw that it was "playing" through it quickly. When hat finished, I had a file. Thanks!


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 25, 2015)

Cool! Yeah, I actually helped someone, lol.


----------

